
New ICIJ offshore leak with 1.3M files – Bahamas Leaks - kristofferR
http://www.timesofmalta.com/articles/view/20160921/world/new-icij-offshore-leak-names-175000-companies-registered-in-the.625704
======
zzleeper
Did they ever release a torrent of their last leak? It's not very useful for
research purposes if you get access to one firm at a time...

